# Recent changes in your preps due to new threats?



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

I know most of my fellow pepper's are scattered across the USA however has anyone made any changes to their usual preps due to recent threats from ISIS and other terrorist groups? Me living only a 10 minute drive/8 min train ride into NYC have lots of concerns as if there was an attack or disaster in time square or anywhere in NYC the ripple effect would hit us very hard and we would feel it as bad as 9/11 or worse for us something like sandy.

We have taken advantage of recent black Friday sales at wise food storage as well as stocked up on a little extra ammunition, ran some family drills and updated my get home bag as I do travel between New York and New Jersey for work almost daily. food and security are always at the top of our concerns as well as medication and first aid supplies.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Bought a little extra ammo and a few extra mags right after the Paris attacks. An extra water storage tank. Stuff that would have happened eventually anyway. Nothing crazy. Just the normal stuff. Maybe moved up the timeline a bit.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

No changes in preps, well on my way there and will continue to prepare.
No surprise with the current state of the US or the World. Been watching and waiting for it.
Will stay alert, do my part to make a stand against the theft of the liberties and continued diminishing of the freedoms of the US.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

I tend to think the preps may be the some was just wondering if anyone did anything different but a little extra water, food, ammo seems to be the standard


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Urbanprepper666 said:


> I tend to think the preps may be the some was just wondering if anyone did anything different but a little extra water, food, ammo seems to be the standard


Urbanprepper, I believe most of us feel that the next step in this tyranny that will take the assault to a new level, is the theft of our "right to bear arms". Yes, water, food, and ammo. However, I believe all should be learning about EMP's and HEMP's, a thrust into darkness changes all the game and all the rules.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't take this the wrong way but maybe something of value is coming out of the attacks. More pepole
are starting to question what they are being told by the media and the government. Some are finally starting 
to make an effort to look around. Does this sight have a way to track how many hits it gets? Like after an
attack dose membership rise? Or more guest? ,,, Just a thought 

Maybe some are starting to realize there is only one person that's going to take care of there butt
and it's themselves.

And to some degree my preps are changed by some threads.
Everything I see or read or just have a "Gut feeling about" Affects my preps somewhat.
Aren't we all affected subconsciously even if we don't realize it?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Somewhere on the site it says the most people looking at the site at one time was in March of this year. I believe around March 6th. Is that around when the Charlie Hebdo shooting occured? When I saw this I remember trying to figure out why that particular date was significant.



budgetprepp-n said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but maybe something of value is coming out of the attacks. More pepole
> are starting to question what they are being told by the media and the government. Some are finally starting
> to make an effort to look around. Does this sight have a way to track how many hits it gets? Like after an
> attack dose membership rise? Or more guest? ,,, Just a thought
> ...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Here it is...from the bottom of the home page of the website:

_Most users ever online was 46,311, 03-04-2015 at 12:34 AM._



budgetprepp-n said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but maybe something of value is coming out of the attacks. More pepole
> are starting to question what they are being told by the media and the government. Some are finally starting
> to make an effort to look around. Does this sight have a way to track how many hits it gets? Like after an
> attack dose membership rise? Or more guest? ,,, Just a thought
> ...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

And here is your answer...On March 3rd...Netanyahu addressed the U.S. Congress on the Iran Nuke deal.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events/2015_March_3


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> And here is your answer...On March 3rd...Netanyahu addressed the U.S. Congress on the Iran Nuke deal.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events/2015_March_3


No chit good catch ,,,,, I could have done that.............. if sober on a good day


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Meet the new Threat..same as the old Threat


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Renec said:


> Meet the new Threat..same as the old Threat


Post of the Day, Thanks Renec.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't follow. Is something off about what I put out there? I was just putting two and two together. I mean that was a fairly significant event.

I wasn't trying to be anti-Semitic. Just calling it like I saw it.



A Watchman said:


> Post of the Day, Thanks Renec.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

I read the whole thread. 
Mosinator,
I saw nothing off about anything you posted, I also saw no one slamming your posts, or accusations of anti-Semitism.

Also, no, no change in my preps or thinking. For my age group, it was Russia, then Iran, then Al Qaeda, then Hamas, Al Qaeda and ISIS, on and on... even the IRA for a while! They were bad guys once upon a time.

It's always something. Even though I live in a metro area (not by choice, and leaving soon) I'm not too worried here. And while I have some stuff, I count on my brain more than what I can squirrel away. And the plan wouldn't change, as long as I am mobile. Back to Illinois, contribute to the group there.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Xmule...thanks. Just want to be fair about what I see and how I am interacting on the boards here.



XMULE said:


> I read the whole thread.
> Mosinator,
> I saw nothing off about anything you posted, I also saw no one slamming your posts, or accusations of anti-Semitism.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I don't follow. Is something off about what I put out there? I was just putting two and two together. I mean that was a fairly significant event.
> 
> I wasn't trying to be anti-Semitic. Just calling it like I saw it.


Your good Mosinator, Renec was making a play on words from The Who's song, Won't get Fooled Again..."Meet the new Boss, same as the old Boss"...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Renec's reference likely was to an ongoing agenda and or motives of the elite. Not specifically about your post of events Moss. No anti-Semitism reference or intent.

Forum posting inter mixed with dry humor abounds here, collectively it is a complete form of participation.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I stocked up on guns, ammo and mags after the great freakout. I have not parted with any of it either. The one place I am lacking is probably a humble 30 day supply of food. I doubt I'd ever need more than that. I did just buy a kickass generator that keeps the lights on up here at the deep and undisclosed compound.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Good thread.. I've been thinking about this very topic recently - given the current threats in the world, how would my preps change, or not, and what impact would it have on me and where I live. I think that some threats, previously high impact but very low probability of happening, have increased in probability. With that in mind I've thought about living for an extended time on my preperations and how I would accomplish it. So I think what I've done at this point is secure a better method of cooking and increased the long term food storage slightly. I've also increased the area of medications (I don't take any) specifically wound care, etc. I'm also storing more paper products. 

So yes, recent events (ISIS and the Iran nuke deal) have made me review and update my preps.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Mosin..sometimes my dry humor get's lost in translation to text..many of the regulars here have figured out my style of humor. And they have similar senses of humor,and fall into the same general age bracket. Some get it instantly,some puzzle thru and some just haven't figured it out yet. I'm still working on writing what I mean and meaning what I write. 
I guess my little quip really meant..there is always a Threat. Lurking. Just around the next corner. Dammit! I'm all paranoid now! 
(Remember..if you can't entertain yourself..no one else is gonna laugh either!)


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh..I just wanted to mention I agree with you Mosin.We seem to have quite a few newcomers to the forum,and I've noticed an uptick in active and new members to the Oath Keepers as well. The Comms team alone has doubled in size in the last 2 months. So much so,that we've been overwhelmed by the enthusiastic response. The programming class on Saturday had to be extended so that we can get some more one on one time with those who needed help.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dammit Renec, You just got me all shook up now and paranoid, assuming you said what I mean.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

even besides ISIS the crime rate and murder rate is through the roof from last wed to sat there were 5 murders in newark nj alone... NYC random attacks, hate crimes ect.... home invasions are down this year however their picking up.

im going to invest in a CCTV system anyone can suggest any brands or systems?


----------

